# stool test



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone ever had to do the 72 hour fecal fat test?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes I have done it more times than I care toAt first I was scared but it really is easy Its just kind of gross.What kind of questions do you have about it?KAren


----------



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

it all went in the same can?


----------

